# moss tank



## cutenk (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow...huge file size. But clear. Mind to let us know what type of mosses they are? Tank spec...etc?


----------



## cutenk (Nov 17, 2004)

hi dom,

here is my tank spec,
Size = 120*50*50 cm
temp = 24-28 degree
light = 4*36 watt
co2 = 2 bps

and a few days ago,
i trimmed tho moss then add some new plant,


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

I LOVE the look! I wish to do a moss tank one day myself!


----------



## cutenk (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks every one,
i did a moss tank because moss is a simple plant to cultivate....
i often fail when i planted stemplant,
so i decided to use very easy plant like microsorium, moss, and annubias...

regards'
yudy


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you consider the temperature as a problem with the stem plants? 28c is rather high, you may want to keep it between 25c~26c at all times if you can keep these plants you have in good shape, you can keep anything you like unless the low light plants are what you like the most.
Navarro


----------



## cutenk (Nov 17, 2004)

updating the progress...


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

cutenk said:


> updating the progress...


I think you forgot to include who has taken that picture for you.


----------



## cutenk (Nov 17, 2004)

hahaha...
yup forgot to add your name as the talented photograper.

the picture taken by raknarok...
GBU


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

I like the tank it looks really fresh and lush :yes: excellent


----------

